# A use for old crushed grain?



## bradmccoy (26/5/17)

I've got a few kilos of crushed grain that would be around 6mo old. I've read on some previous posts that crushed grain doesn't last this long. But if I used it, what should I expect? Stale flavour? Poor efficiency? Should I throw it out or use it for something?


----------



## mtb (26/5/17)

You could make wort with it, and use it for a yeast starter?


----------



## capsicum (26/5/17)

I've kept crushed grain for a few weeks then made an IPA with no noticeable ill effects, nowhere near as long as you have but well outside the recommended window. The hops may hav been masking it though. I'd say staling is very dependant on storage conditions, oxidation, moisture, heat etc.

I reckon it would be a waste to chuck it so why not make something and see how it turns out, even a small batch if you're worried about investing too much specialty grains/hops on an experiment.


----------



## TSMill (26/5/17)

I've brewed with crused grain that old no issues (was sealed up pretty good).


----------



## mattyh77 (26/5/17)

How long does uncrushed grain last in a non air tight container?


----------



## Danscraftbeer (26/5/17)

Good compost food. The worms will love it. I wouldn't use it but that's just me I think my taste buds are susceptible to old/stale character. I've tried to cheat them but it doesn't work. Keep as whole grain for storage.
YMMV.


----------



## Bribie G (26/5/17)

Before I bought a mill I used to get all my grain crushed from Craftbrewer . If I kept crystals for more than a month they started smelling like guinea pig food.
Whole grains I now keep happily for a year or more, well sealed.

I'd go the compost route and get a few cucumbers and tomatoes back for your trouble.


----------



## ein stein (26/5/17)

Be a canary in the coal mine, put your tastebuds on the line, brew a batch and let us all know the results. How bad could it be?


----------



## Danscraftbeer (26/5/17)

nibble some and see


----------



## boybrewer (26/5/17)

Have a taste if it taste stale turf it , for that stale flavour will come out in the beer


----------



## fungrel (27/5/17)

I'm planning on using a an estery yeast and a pot still for my old grain.


----------



## abyss (27/5/17)

Get some chooks. Another addition to the hobby.


----------



## bradmccoy (27/5/17)

Got some chooks. Didn't even think about giving it to them. Would rather find a use that more directly benefits me  Think I might just try mashing it and see what I get.


----------



## mckenry (27/5/17)

bradmccoy said:


> Got some chooks. Didn't even think about giving it to them. Would rather find a use that more directly benefits me  Think I might just try mashing it and see what I get.


You have chooks and didnt think of that? What do you normally do with spent grain?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/5/17)

Really depends on how it has been stored


----------



## Quokka42 (27/5/17)

If you really don't like your chooks that much, roast it in an oven about 120 spread on flat trays until you get a nice toasty odour and add it to your next British styled ale - lovely!


----------

